# Dicetel?? meatmucil??



## Evita (Jun 8, 2003)

I think I have both IBS-C and Dmy doc just put me on Dicetel 50mg/3x/day...has anyone been on this drug and found it successful...any tips?any probs?also, I'm supposed to be taking metamucil each day...but does this cause u more cramping?


----------



## def9508 (May 26, 2003)

My doctor told me the typical bulk up on fibre - the first week on Metamucil was ok (at once a day) but as soon as I started on twice a day, I went right back downhill again. I'm now off the Metamucil and have just started taking Dicetel. Today is my 2nd full day on it. I'm hoping this works. How has it worked out for you Martinigirl?


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

Dicetel did not work for me; but I do know someone who takes it here and it works for her.


----------



## suzieq2 (Jul 28, 2003)

I take Dicetel and it helps somewhat - it hardens things up so I have less D but, it doesn't lessen the anxiety associated with this... so it doesn't solve the whole problem - I still stress about "having to go" at the most inopportune times!


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

I like Benefiber because it works, and you can't taste it at all..


----------

